# Imprimer en Wi-Fi.



## CessnaBoss (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, j'espère que vous avez passé un super Noël et que la pomme s'est retrouvée au pied de nombreux sapins ^^

Voilà j'aurai aimé savoir s'il était possible d'imprimer en Wi-Fi, j'ai cru comprendre qu'avec une Time Capsule ceci était faisable mais je n'ai malheureusement pas de Time Capsule 
J'ai téléchargé un petit logiciel du nom d'AirPrintActivator qui est censé me permettre d'imprimer en Wi-Fi mais il ne marche pas ...
Mon imprimante est une Lexmark ! 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2011)

Alors fais-toi offrir une Time Capsule. Avec c'est impecc sinon soit tu prends une imprimante qui travaille en wifi soit tu investis dans un petit serveur d'impression wifi type Trendnet, par exemple,  dans les 50 .


----------



## herszk (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour.
Qu'as-tu comme box ?


----------



## vg93179 (27 Décembre 2011)

Et je dirais même plus : 
Bonjour, qu'as tu comme box, comment est branché ta lexmark et où pour que tu dises que ca ne fonctionne pas en wifi...


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2011)

AirPrint Activator permet de transformer son Mac en serveur d'impression que les iPAD ou iPhone verront comme une imprimante WiFi. Depuis l'iPAD on peut alors utliser la fonction AirPrint du moment que le Mac est allumé et AirPrintActivator actif et l'impression se fera sur l'imprimante reliée au Mac (soit par cable soit en WiFi)

En aucun cas ça ne permet au Mac d'imprimer en WiFi sur une imprimante non WiFi


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Alors fais-toi offrir une Time Capsule.


Une borne AirPort Express suffit amplement.
Cela dit le post de départ est extremement confus: on ne sais pas depuis quel type de terminal (Mac, iPad, iPhone) CessnaBoss  veut imprimer...


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une borne AirPort Express suffit amplement.


Que bien sûr mais quitte à recevoir un cadeau, autant que ce soit une Time Capsule qui vaut 3 fois plus, non :rose: .......


----------



## storme (27 Décembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Que bien sûr mais quitte à recevoir un cadeau, autant que ce soit une Time Capsule qui vaut 3 fois plus, non :rose: .......



Oui, et une 3 To, bien sur


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2011)

Cela va de soi, voyons  ..... 

PS : Attention, ce n'est plus le même prix


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2011)

Bon... quand CessaBoos reviendra on saura peut-être de quel type d'imprimante il dispose et depuis quel matériel il souhaite imprimer en WiFi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> soit tu prends une imprimante qui travaille en wifi



A mon avis, c'est ce que CessnaBoss devrait faire.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2011)

Bah on sais pas. Si ça se trouve il a déjà une imprimante...


----------



## herszk (28 Décembre 2011)

Ca doit être un record, 12 réponses sans réaction de l'intéressé.


----------



## chafpa (28 Décembre 2011)

Il est en train d'essayer de comprendre   .....


----------



## moderno31 (28 Décembre 2011)

Hello à tous
J'ai mis en place ce système qui fonctionne que quand il veut.
A la base l'imprimante Wifi s'instale sans souci et quand on envoie une impression elle se perd. Avec Air Print Activator, je suis obligé de réinstaller l'imprimante "à chaud".. 
J'ai une TC qui pour l'instant n'est pas configurée. Mais c'est aussi possible.


----------



## vg93179 (28 Décembre 2011)

moderno31 a dit:


> Hello à tous
> J'ai mis en place ce système qui fonctionne que quand il veut.
> A la base l'imprimante Wifi s'instale sans souci et quand on envoie une impression elle se perd. Avec Air Print Activator, je suis obligé de réinstaller l'imprimante "à chaud"..
> J'ai une TC qui pour l'instant n'est pas configurée. Mais c'est aussi possible.



J'ai rien compris, mais ça doit être passionnant ce que tu racontes .





> Ca doit être un record, 12 réponses sans réaction de l'intéressé.



Oh que non, on en est bien loin des records en la matière !


----------



## uboot731 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Pour Noël sous le sapin,il y avait un iPad 2.
Pour résumer ma TC est relier à une imprimante HP deskjet 3050A (AirPrint) pars le wifi en 2,4 GHz et l'ipad 2 en 5 GHz grâce à la bibande.

http://www.apple.com/fr/timecapsule/wireless.html

Tout marche impeccable ,mais j'ai une question à vous poser.
Comment faite vous pour imprimer seulement une page web?

Merci. 

Thierry


----------



## CessnaBoss (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !!!

Je suis vraiment désolé d'avoir été aussi long pour vous répondre, je pensais n'avoir eu qu'une seule réponse (la première) et je suis étonné d'en voir autant ce soir, ça me donne le sourire quand je relis tout ^^

Donc pour résumer et bien moi je voudrais imprimer en Wi-Fi de mon MBP vers mon imprimante Lexmark qui est Wi-Fi elle aussi.
Ma box c'est une LiveBox enfin Orange mais tout fonctionne correctement, l'imprimante est connectée, mon ordi aussi mais rien à faire ça veut pas imprimer ! 
J'ai pensé à Time Capsule ou à une borne AirPort Express mais je pensais que cela était faisable sans eux.

En tout cas, merci beaucoup à vous tous


----------



## storme (29 Décembre 2011)

Dans préférences système, partager imprimante et bien sélectionné ?


----------



## vg93179 (29 Décembre 2011)

Tu as configuré ta lexmark pour qu'elle se connecte à ton réseau wifi ?
Tu as réussi ? (elle est connectée ? ) 

Si oui, dans pref systeme, imprimantes et scanners, ajouter une imprimante, tu devrais la voir...


----------



## CessnaBoss (29 Décembre 2011)

Oui tout à fait mais quand je vais dans Préférence Partage le partage Internet est désactivé et il me dit que je n'ai pas choisi de port


----------



## vg93179 (29 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Dans préférences système, partager imprimante et bien sélectionné ?



Rien à voir, ca c'est si elle est reliée en usb par exemple sur ton ordi, tu la partages avec d'autres ordi via le réseau ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




CessnaBoss a dit:


> Oui tout à fait mais quand je vais dans Préférence Partage le partage Internet est désactivé et il me dit que je n'ai pas choisi de port



Oublies ça,rien à voir. Répond à ma question juste avant !


----------



## CessnaBoss (29 Décembre 2011)

Oui mon imprimante est bien connectée en Wi-Fi, je l'avais configurée sur Windows, mais là il me suffit de l'allumer et elle se connecte en Wi-Fi  

Quand je fais ajouter une imprimante elle n'apparaît pas, enfin elle apparaît mais c'est parce que je l'ai déjà utilisée en USB :/


----------



## vg93179 (29 Décembre 2011)

Tu connais son ip ? 
tu as essayé de lui envoyer des ping via l'utilitaire réseau  ? 
Ca répond bien ?

Tu as téléchargé des pilotes lexmark, au cas où ce serait nécessaire ?


----------



## CessnaBoss (29 Décembre 2011)

Non je ne connais pas son IP et je sais pas comment faire :/ 
Et non pas de ping via l'Utilitaire réseau 
Et non pas de pilotes Lexmark, j'y ai pensé mais je n'avais rien trouvé ... je vais chercher 

Je suis désolé, j'ai l'impression de faire gros nul !


----------



## vg93179 (29 Décembre 2011)

Dans le menu de la box, tu dois voir les appareils connectés, et leur ip; 
Note cette ip, et envoie un ping via l'utilitaire réseau à cet ip, pour voir. 
Si ca répond pas, le pb vient de la connexion de l'imprimante au réseau. 

Si ca répond, ca vient de l'ordi qui ne parvient pas à la voir. Donc peut etre les pilotes, ou autre chose... 

Ce serait pas là les pilotes  ?


----------



## CessnaBoss (29 Décembre 2011)

Je crois que je vais vraiment être embêté ! Le Menu de ma Box je l'ai pas sur mon Mac, elle fonctionne je me connecte dessus et voilà tu vois, sur PC il fut un temps où je l'avais mais ce PC est mort :/ 

J'ai installé les deux choses téléchargeables grâce aux sites que tu m'as donné, ils ont tout mis à jour ! ET j'ai l'assistant de configuration sans fil que je viens de faire il me dit que tout s'est bien déroulé et ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## vg93179 (30 Décembre 2011)

Sur une livebox, tu peux généralement te connecter au menu de config via ton navigateur à l'adresse 192.168.1.1. 
En l'absence d'identifiants configurés, je crois que les login son admin / admin ou un truc du genre (faire recherche sur google sur les id de base des livebox) 
Puis, cherche pour trouver comment voir les clients connectés à la box et à quelle ip correspond l'adresse mac de ton imprimante (dans avancé statistique, dhcp  ou un truc du genre, je me souviens plus trop). 
L'adresse mac de ton imprimante doit etre notée sous ton imprimante...


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2011)

En faisant une recherche sur ces forums avec "livebox imprimante", tu tombes sur ce fils de discussion

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imprimante-en-reseau-par-usb-livebox-754042.html

dans lequel mimi27 donne une solution:
Bonjour,

Je viens de rencontrer le même problème que vous et à mon grand soulagement j'ai trouver la solution.

Alors voilà, je viens d'acquérir la livebox 2 sagem et j'ai utilisé le paramétrage suivant : 

Protocole : Protocole d'impression IPP
Adresse : 192.168.1.1 (et non : http://livebox:631)
File d'attente : "rien"
Nom : Au choix - Ca n'a aucun impact sur la configuration
Emplacement : "rien"
Imprimer via : aller dans "sélectionner un gestionnaire à utiliser " et choisir son imprimante

Il ne reste plus qu'à "Ajouter" et ça devrait marcher. 


Tu devrais essayer


----------



## CessnaBoss (30 Décembre 2011)

Rebonjour, j'espère que vous avez tous bien dormi ! 

Alors en effet je me connecte bien sur l'adresse de ma livebox avec les id de base que tu m'as fourni, c'est vraiment génial ! 
Ensuite je vais dans Statistiques DHCP je vois plusieurs 'adresses matérielles', l'horodatage, le début du bail, la fin mais je n'arrive pas à configurer comme dans tonne exemple, avec le protocole, la file d'attente, je ne l'ai pas :/


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2011)

Tu vas dans Preferences Système (sur le Mac), puis Imprimante et Fax, puis tu cliques le "+" pour ajouter une imprimante,  puis tu cliques le globe marqué IP et tu remplis les champs


----------



## CessnaBoss (30 Décembre 2011)

Ca y'est, j'y suis, j'ai tout fait enfin presque, lorsque je dois remplir imprimer via j'ai bien sélectionner le logiciel de l'imprimante mais dans la liste mon imprimante n'apparaît pas !
Elle est pourtant Wi-Fi c'es sûr sûr sûr


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2011)

Sans doute parce que les pilotes Lexmark n'ont pas été installés sur le Mac

IL faudrait peut-être commencé par relier cette imprimante au Mac en USB, la faire "ajouter" et aller dans Mise à jour logiciel pour télécharger les pilotes Lexmark

Ensuite recommencer l'installation WiFi


----------



## CessnaBoss (30 Décembre 2011)

Ben tu vois hier j'ai téléchargé l'assitant de configuration sans fil plus un pilote Lexmark qu'ils me proposaient sur leur site, ici en fait :
http://support.lexmark.com/index?lo...ductCode=LEXMARK_X4650&focusedTab=DOWNLOADS#1

J'ai téléchargé les deux choses donc je sais pas, tu penses que ça pourrait vraiment marcher comme tu m'as dis ?
Parce que sincèrement il y a toutes les imprimantes possibles et inimaginables de marque Lexmark dans les Préférences Systèmes SAUF la mienne


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2011)

Là je sèche..


----------



## storme (30 Décembre 2011)

CessnaBoss a dit:


> il y a toutes les imprimantes possibles et inimaginables de marque Lexmark dans les Préférences Systèmes SAUF la mienne



Humour ON

Un marabout peut être 

Humour OFF


----------



## CessnaBoss (30 Décembre 2011)

Nan en fait c'est bon, j'avais tapé le nom complet du coup je voyais pas tout mais y'a un regroupement d'imprimantes et la mienne se situe dedans désolé de ma bêtises je suis vraiment con ^^ : Lexmark 3600-4600 Series.

Bon alors j'ai essayé d'imprimer, tout a l'air correct, l'utilitaire de mon imprimante se met en route, il me dit impression en cours mais rien ne se passe, il me dit : problème de communication avec l'imprimante.

Et lorsque je l'ai ajouté avec Protocole, Adresse ... et que j'ai fait Ajouter il m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait pas vérifier la connexion réseau tout ça ... 
Je me demande si faudrait pas mettre l'adresse Mac de l'imprimante à la place de 198.168.1.1 ???
Sinon peut-être recommencé l'assistant de configuration sans fil que j'ai téléchargé aussi hier ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------

Je précise que la version de ma LiveBox de chez Orange donc c'est la version Sagem 1.1 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------

L'Adresse MAC de mon imprimante étant : *00:20:00:2e:20:10*


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2011)

non en fait, l'explication que j'aie mise plus haut c'est dans l'hypothèse où tu aurais branché l'imprimante en usb sur la livebox. Mais en relisant attentivement, je comprends que l'imprimante est utilisée directement en WiFi.

Donc ce qu'il faut trouver c'est l'adresse IP de l'imprimante.

Ca commence forcément par 198.168  comme l'adresse de la LIvebox qui crée le réseau, mais ensuite les chiffres suivants sont attribués par la livebox

Tu devrais réessayer l'utilitaire Lexmark que tu as téléchargé


----------



## CessnaBoss (30 Décembre 2011)

Eh bien l'adresse IP de mon imprimante est celle que j'ai précisé plus haut, je viens de revérifier sur la site de config LiveBox et cette adresse est bien connectée sur ma Box.

Les nouvelles : Je viens de recommencer l'assistant de configuration sans fil fourni par Lexmark, tout s'est une nouvelle fois bien déroulée, j'ai suivi leurs instructions et mon imprimante s'affiche parfois 'En service' même sans câble USB, c'est peut être un progrès mais cela ne marche toujours pas ... Casse tête de fin d'année


----------



## CessnaBoss (30 Décembre 2011)

Un imprim écran pour voir si ça peut aider ^^


----------



## chafpa (30 Décembre 2011)

Il y a longtemps que je l'aurais fichu par la fenêtre cette sal***** d'imprimante.

J'admire votre  abnégation à tous deux. Chapeau bas


----------



## storme (30 Décembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> J'admire votre  abnégation à tous deux. Chapeau bas



La patiente est une vertu


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2011)

Au vu de la copie d'écran leMac reconnait bien l'imprimante...


----------



## CessnaBoss (30 Décembre 2011)

Oui je pense que le Mac reconnaît bien l'imprimante mais pas moyen d'imprimer, tant pis, abandonnons ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2011)

CessnaBoss a dit:


> Nan en fait c'est bon, j'avais tapé le nom complet du coup je voyais pas tout mais y'a un regroupement d'imprimantes et la mienne se situe dedans désolé de ma bêtises je suis vraiment con ^^ : Lexmark 3600-4600 Series.
> 
> Bon alors j'ai essayé d'imprimer, tout a l'air correct, l'utilitaire de mon imprimante se met en route, il me dit impression en cours mais rien ne se passe, il me dit : problème de communication avec l'imprimante.
> 
> ...



Pas à la place de 198.168.1.1 mais dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox, dans la liste des adresses MAC autorisées.

Ca ne coûte rien d'essayer.



CessnaBoss a dit:


> Un imprim écran pour voir si ça peut aider ^^



J'ai aussi une imprimante wi-fi.

Pour la configurer, j'ai dû d'abord la configurer en USB puis en wi-fi (et ça a fonctionné tant avec une Livebox 1 qu'une Livebox 2).

De fait, dans Préférences Système, pour cette imprimante, j'ai 2 imprimantes (USB et wi-fi).



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Ne devrais-tu pas en avoir 2 toi aussi ?

Sinon, le pare-feu de Mac OS X est-il activé et si oui, as-tu essayé de le désactiver ?


----------



## CessnaBoss (31 Décembre 2011)

En ce qui concerne le parefeu de MAC OSX je n'ai pas essayé de le désactiver et à vrai dire je ne sais pas où il se trouve :/
Si tout à fait j'en avais deux mais j'ai tout supprimé parce que cette imprimante me mettait en colère ^^
Mais je suis chaos pour tout refaire, savoir que pour toi ça fonctionne ça me motive ^^

Donc dans la config LiveBox cette adresse est autorisée enfin je pense puisque à côté je peux cliquer sur 'Retirer'.

Tu penses que je devrais commencer par faire quoi ?


----------



## storme (31 Décembre 2011)

CessnaBoss a dit:


> Tu penses que je devrais commencer par faire quoi ?



Tout reprendre calmement depuis le début 

Pour le coupe feu, c'est dans préférences système/sécurité et confidentialité/coupe feu


----------



## CessnaBoss (1 Janvier 2012)

Mon coupe feu était bien désactivé, c'est parti on recommence


----------



## papibob (12 Mars 2012)

bonjour,
je viens de passer sur lion, la connexion wifi fonctionne bien mais j'ai un message "fichier d'impression non accepté"
bon fonctionnement en usb
imac 2009, epson sc 680, livebox 2
une idée ?
merci


----------



## francois.jardin (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Mon réseau actuel : une freebox (wifi désactivé) reliée par ethernet à ma timecapsule (mode pont). 
Je voudrais relier par wif à ce réseau l'imprimante EPSON PX830 compatible airprint. 
Mais impossible d'accéder au réseau depuis mon imprimante, réseau bien reconnu par l'imprimante mais dont la connexion semble impossible...
Avez-vous une idée?


----------

